# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Great Video

## delgondahntelius

Found this the other day on YouTube. I have a knack for naming things and this video gives some great tips in that department

----------

